# Seeking a Eugen Jochum Recommendation



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I'll keep this simple.

I am looking for some advice regarding these two boxed sets - namely, which one of these would be the best choice to explore this Conductor - beyond his recording of Bruckner's Te Deum that is?

If anyone could offer any advice or insight, it would be greatly appreciated. :tiphat:


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't think it would matter. I have some of both boxes and enjoy each.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

david johnson said:


> I don't think it would matter. I have some of both boxes and enjoy each.


Thanks David :tiphat:

I found snippets from each on YouTube this morning just before I read your response and you are right on the money.

I'll opt for the EMI set as I have heard more of this on YouTube, though both sets sound very enjoyable.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I vote EMI.............


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I've heard really good things about Jochum's Bruckner for DG and really good things about his Beethoven for EMI....I really like Jochum's Bruckner on the whole anyway.....I wouodnt have a clue which to choose of those two sets BUT I have seen much praise for the EMI box and it would probably be where I would go first to explore him a conductor more becuase it seems from the cover that there is more of a varied repertoire (Bach and Mozart as well as Beethoven/Brahms/Bruckner).


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Thank you for your responses Itullian & ComposerOfAvanteGarde :tiphat:

Your point regarding the repertoire, ComposerOfAvanteGarde, is logical - I think I may have been somewhat blinkered by the Bruckner.

The EMI box does appear to be praised highly and from what I have heard on YouTube I can hear why. In this regard YouTube has been useful - albeit mainly in the examples of Brahms and Beethoven. The Bruckner is harder to pin down but whatever of Jochum's Bruckner I have sampled on YouTube has been equally enjoyable irrespective of source.

I will definitely be ordering the EMI box.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

EMI box is the way to go. 

The EMI Beethoven is better than the DG in my opinion. 
The DG and EMI Brahms are tied in my opinion but DG is Mono sound so EMI wins for sound quality. 
The EMI Bruckner cycle is better to me than the DG cycle with the exception of Symphony 4. 
EMI also includes some Mozart and Bach that are both excellent.

You will not be disappointed ordering the EMI set.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> EMI box is the way to go.
> 
> The EMI Beethoven is better than the DG in my opinion.
> The DG and EMI Brahms are tied in my opinion but DG is Mono sound so EMI wins for sound quality.
> ...


I ordered the Jochum EMI set earlier this year, and I have LOVED it. 

I bought the set largely for the Bruckner cycle, which I have definitely enjoyed. But the icing on the cake has been the Beethoven, which has BOWLED ME OVER -- particularly Jochum's LvB Ninth. Earth-shaking!!!


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Alternatively, you could pay 20$ for a Naxos subscription and hear the entire box set. Along with the rest of the EMI ICON box sets.


----------

